# Need to adopt my ratties out



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so I came to the conclusion I can not take care of my three rats Kane monoxide and delrio (who I was holding for a friend who informed me she doesn't want him back) anyway the two younger ones Kane and monoxide are around 3 months and delrio a year and a half now he has a skin infection and has antibiotics I would at least like the younger two to stay together if not then that is okay too. The thing is I am traveling a lot and in June I am going to Montana for 5 months and I have no one to help me take care of them properly these little guys need homes aASAP especially with a bigger cage since mine broke and all three are couped in a starter cage I am in Salem Ohio so if there is anyone who wants rats in Ohio please get back to me. I will post pics later p.s Kane is masked 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I would post in a couple facebook groups. See if there are any in your area. Or the Rattie Train page. I'm all the way on the other side of PA and my Ohio friend is currently in Jersey otherwise I'd say I could take them.

I'd also include how far you're willing to travel to drop them off in your post.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad when we have to give up our beloved ratties


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't want to give them up but its the best thing for them I been struggling with this decision and I know they need and deserve better then what they got right now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

